# DIY cage



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I was looking on Pinterest and found an amazing cage made out of an old dresser. Has anyone made one like that? Is it a lot of work? Is it easier to clean? Anyone have any pictures an steps?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have the link so we can see it?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't really like the DIY cages like that. It is usually wood: which means it can be chewed through and will sponge up urine.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

DIY cages are a LOT of work and quite costly if you don't have most everything already laying around.

If you are willing to put in the time and money to do everything correctly, they can be nice! They are often more difficult to maintain than proper cages, as if the actual construction problems weren't enough.


----------



## DobiePaws (Aug 25, 2013)

I made my own cage  and it was easy enough. I ripped the cardboard back off a prefabricated cupboard and stapled 1/2" hardware cloth to the entire opening. Because I wasn't sure if the staples would hold I then built a frame to hold the hardware cloth on tight. The cupboard doors still open (now it's the back of the cage) for cleaning. It was easy to make a hole in the shelving for multi levels. I sprayed the wood with a protective sealer about a week before cage building, and line the shelves with plastic for ease of cleaning. The only thing I would change is putting it on some wheels as it is heavy and awkward to move.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd use an entertainment center and cut the middle out of the two doors to put hardware cloth in so you have full access to the cage. As long as you don't have chewers and can seal it appropriately I don't see an issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

This is what I wanted to make! http://pinterest.com/pin/91831279875178412/

I do have the wire and metal cutting scissors from when I had to escape proof the four level ferret cage I have them in. With it being Labor Day I could go to local thrift stores and find one pretty cheap I think! 
As for the food and urine seeping through, that was one of my issues and worries. Could I do anything to maybe place something over the wood?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Contact paper would be an option. How would you feel about that? At Walmart it's $5 a roll and kept in the cooking section. They have clear and white. It's sticky on one side but plastic. It would work great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I would feel fine about it. Whatever makes them happy and makes my life easier. Although I am extremely middle class, money in paper and other things are more important. Happy pets, children, and a happy mom with way cleaning and storage for the ratties is worth it to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Contact paper is actually made to line cabinets and drawers in kitchens so water doesn't destroy them. It's kind of like laminate. Just much cheaper. It's usually in the kitchen section. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RattyBoomBaLatty (May 29, 2013)

one of my new baby rats is an insane chewer so I wouldn't go with wood or plastic  They have plenty to chew on in their cage, but they chose to chew right thru the cage yesterday so now we're madly cage shopping today.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It just depends on the rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

RattyBoomBaLatty said:


> one of my new baby rats is an insane chewer so I wouldn't go with wood or plastic  They have plenty to chew on in their cage, but they chose to chew right thru the cage yesterday so now we're madly cage shopping today.


I know! Lol I read your post 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Maybe I'll just wait. I think I'll look around to see what I can find I suppose


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

Those look like awesome cages.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

cassieb said:


> This is what I wanted to make! http://pinterest.com/pin/91831279875178412/
> 
> Could I do anything to maybe place something over the wood?
> 
> ...


How about stick vinyl? You can buy individual squares at any lowes or home depot. That would be much more 'scrubbable.' 
Or, for that matter, you could possibly use ceramic or porcelain floor tile. I used floor tile for the bottom of my rabbit cage -- but we are in the home improvement business so have lots of extra tile around.
I did use the stick vinyl for the inside walls of my rabbit cage (which is a converted kitchen oven cabinet).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are some treatments like sealants I've heard of helping. I can't remember what they were, but I think it helps more with girls than boys


----------

